# Pencil Drawings of mine



## BJORN (Sep 20, 2011)

These are but a few of my pencil drawings. about 3-4 hours of work on each.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice, if i had a criticism it would be that bone generally isnt as smooth as your pictures suggest.
https://homes.bio.psu.edu/faculty/strauss/anatomy/skel/anterior.htm 
http://www.modernwallartdesign.com/8-southwestern-cow-steer-skull-wall-hanging/
the steert skull is far better than the human skull, but with a few more dips and pitting on the surface it would be awesome.
I found bones much easier to draw when i was studying art, they have far more character than flesh,more interesting in shape and texture,plus if they are aged they have some colour changes and stained areas to reproduce.


----------



## BJORN (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the cc :grin:

Now that i think about it. The stag skull was my first attempt at trying to make bone look real. The human skull was a sketch i made for my wife in like 5 minutes. 

I agree, Bones give you more freedom to add what you want to them and still make it look believable. 

Here is a piece I did of a Norse totem.


----------

